# 这儿，你来过吗？



## Ali Smith

你们好！

What does 这儿，你来过吗？mean? If it means "Have you been here before?" shouldn't it have been 你来过这儿吗？

I know 这儿 is a variant of 这里 and they are interchangeable.

谢谢！


----------



## 2PieRad

Mmm...placing an element at the beginning of a sentence serves to emphasize it. It's a practice that's hardly unique to Chinese.


----------



## SuperXW

Perhaps not so hard to understand: "This place, have you been (here)?"


----------



## Shazhudao945

No, they are not 100% interchangeable.
这儿 is only used in spoken language and not to be used in written language (Expert for occasions like novels, films, advertisement). What's more, 这儿 seems to be the Beijing dialect since Beijingers always put an Er at the end of words.
Usually we use 这里/这个地方 in Mandarin, we don't use 这儿. When you say 这儿, it is not Zhe Er, it is more like Zher.
And  这儿，你来过吗？  is not the idiomatic way we talk or write.  你来过这儿吗？  is good.

What I can imagine from 这儿，你来过吗？ is in a criminal film, the cob shows someone a place in the city, pointed at a hotel/bar/shop and asked>
这儿，你来过吗？


----------



## SuperXW

Shazhudao945 said:


> And  这儿，你来过吗？  is not the idiomatic way we talk or write.  你来过这儿吗？  is good.
> ... What I can imagine from 这儿，你来过吗？ is in a criminal film, the cob shows someone a place in the city, pointed at a hotel/bar/shop and asked>


I think 这儿，你来过吗？ IS an IDIOMATIC way we talk, but NOT the FORMAL or MOST REGULAR way we speak or write.
It is just a common grammatical constructions called Inversion (倒装/宾语前置). It happens to almost all languages, especially colloquial languages.
We don't need to be a cop or criminal to utter such a common construction.


----------



## Shazhudao945

Yes, it(这儿) is spoken Chinese(Beijing dialect, Sichuan(including Yunnan and Guizhou) dialect, Dongbeihua), but it is not Mandarin.
In fact, most of the people from North China can not tell their dialect from Mandarin, since their dialect is more than 80% the same as Mandarin.
The best example for Mandarin is 新闻联播, which uses standard grammar and standard vocabulary.
On the other side, most of the television programs or TV series are made in Chinese instead of Mandarin. So if you watch them too often, your language knowledge will be affected.


----------



## SuperXW

Shazhudao945 said:


> Yes, it(这儿) is spoken Chinese(Beijing dialect, Sichuan(including Yunnan and Guizhou) dialect, Dongbeihua), but it is not Mandarin...


You can say 这儿 is not universally common, but Mandarin DOES MEAN spoken Chinese...


----------



## Shazhudao945

Then how do you say 普通话 in English then, just curious?  Especially compared to the Chinese spoken in TW and HK?
Just check in Cambridge:
A Chinese language that is the official language of China and Taiwan, and an official language of Singapore.
Well..... I must say... this identification is not so accurate...
There are many videos on Youtube discussing the difference between Chinese in Mainland China, TW, and HK... How can they say "A Chinese language" 


SuperXW said:


> You can say 这儿 is not universally common, but Mandarin DOES MEAN spoken Chinese...


----------



## SuperXW

Shazhudao945 said:


> Then how do you say 普通话 in English then, just curious?  Especially compared to the Chinese spoken in TW and HK?
> Just check in Cambridge:
> A Chinese language that is the official language of China and Taiwan, and an official language of Singapore.
> Well..... I must say... this identification is not so accurate...
> There are many videos on Youtube discussing the difference between Chinese in Mainland China, TW, and HK... How can they say "A Chinese language"


普通话 is Putonghua, if you want to be accurate.
Notice the definition in Campridge is for "A Chinese language", not "Standard Chinese" "Chinese" "Mandarin" "Putonghua". I think it is accurate enough.
你提到的“大陆汉语/台湾国语/香港中文……”都属于Chinese language“中文”，我们并不需要在每次说到“中文”的时候，都要把这些概念拨开揉碎解释清楚。当你真要分辨清楚时，只提这几种又太狭隘了。


----------



## Shazhudao945

Well, we do need to divide them since some questioners might want to take the HSK, which is strictly based on Putonghua. If they just learn Chinese for communication, well, any Chinese would work just perfectly.


----------



## cuduoran

"这儿，你来过吗？" sounds more implicitly meaningful than "你来过这儿吗？". It may be used as a film title, a line in a poem or the caption of a poster.

And as the above members have mentioned, it stresses "这儿".

But basically it does mean "你来过这儿吗？".


----------



## corner1912

I'd prefer “这儿你来过吗” (without the comma in the middle of the sentence.)

It equals to 这里你来过吗，这个地方你来过吗


----------

